# Hey Guys, Producer from sunny Bolton, Uk



## pobsky (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey everyone, just want to introduce myself as I've just registered

Im Chris from Bolton, I've been making music for about 12 years, mainly dance music and have released music under my artist name Pobsky ( Progressive trance to be more specific )

I thought id join this site from a recommendation i got as i might need some help and advice from you guys as I'm taking a new direction with my productions a life long ambition to make music aimed at film, tv, media etc and I'm a novice when it comes to making music in a lot the styles i plan to attempt. 

Im sure i will be able to help out and give advice to others on techniques i use to make music i have when it comes to using synths, mixing and mastering 



Kind Regards, Chris


----------



## J-M (Aug 6, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Chris!


----------



## pobsky (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks MrLinssi and nice to meet you, i just checked out your soundcloud and i like your productions!


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 7, 2017)

welcome


----------



## J-M (Aug 7, 2017)

pobsky said:


> Thanks MrLinssi and nice to meet you, i just checked out your soundcloud and i like your productions!



Thank you, trance isn't really my thing, but "Lifeline" (especially the second half) sounds great!


----------

